# Salute to the GTO Carlisle Events 2014



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*2014 All GM Nationals Carlisle, PA​*Susquehanna Valley GTO is partnering with Carlisle Events to host the Salute to the GTO. This has been a work in progress now for well over a year.

There are still some pending confirmations outstanding however confirmed so far: 

Helping kick off this event, *The Bandit Run *will be in attendance. The Bandit Run will be launching their tour from Carlisle, PA. The 2014 tour will end in N. Carolina. Appearing will be: The recreation of Snowman’s rig along with cop cars used in the film Smokey & The Bandit. Over 100 cars mostly Trans-Ams are expected.

There will also be a screening of the movie Smokey & The Bandit. Day and Time TBA.

The original Monkeemobile used in the series will be on display, this is the actual one we all seen on TV as kids. 

Bill Collins and Milt Schornack will be there. Bill Collins worked with Russ Gee and John DeLorean on the creation of the GTO. Milt will be bringing his 1969 Ram Air V Royal Bobcat. There will be 2 round table seminars that will afford everyone interaction with these gentleman. 

There will be inside displays of GTOs. Building Y will be dedicated to everything GTO. One GTO of every year is expected to be on display along with memorabilia and GTOs in miniature on display. Building T will also have a cluster of GTOs. There will be multiple displays of GTOs. 

New this year will be Autocross. UMI Performance will be conducting ride alongs will be running this event. Check their site for updates on autocross. 

Judging will be by popular vote. There will be expanded GTO classes to accommodate the expected size of the GTO showfield. New this year will be a 
professionally judged portion for those with concours quality cars that want judged. This class will be limited to 50 total cars of all GM makes not just GTOs. Those who enter in this class will be competing amongst each other. This class will be separate from the general showfield and winners will receive special awards. 

This show is still a work in progress and there will be more to announce as we receive more confirmations.

When registering online or day of show Susquehanna Valley GTO would appreciate it if you would register under our name. There are 2 GTO clubs always represented at Carlisle, whether you register under our name or CCGTO’s you do not need be a member of either, both clubs would appreciate your support. 

Carlisle GM Nationals - Collector Car Show and Swap Meet, Everything GM, Chevrolet, Pontiac, Buick, Cadillac, Oldsmobile

More information to follow…..


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Vic,

My understanding of what is posted for the autox, is that UMI will be offering ride alongs to promote their suspension products. It is not an open autox.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SANDU002 said:


> Vic,
> 
> My understanding of what is posted for the autox, is that UMI will be offering ride alongs to promote their suspension products. It is not an open autox.


According to Tyler who attended our meeting he said there will be an Open autocross event. I will be talking to him shortly and will clarify.

Talking to Tyler...... they are offering ride alongs and he's awaiting on their decision to run an open event. He did say at our meeting it was open. Once he gets the confirmation I will inform and update. Either way there is a plan right now to do some open runs, this is the info I have as of now. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Would love to be able to do some open runs. Thanks for looking into this.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SANDU002 said:


> Would love to be able to do some open runs. Thanks for looking into this.


Its being worked on Bill..... There are things still in the works. I'll update once confirmations are in.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Updates on GM Carlisle

Just added to this event:​*Russ Gee will also be in attendance for this event. Russ Gee and Bill Collins were the 2 engineers who worked with John DeLorean in the creation of the GTO.

Russ Gee, Bill Collins, and Milt Schornack will be conducting 2- one hour round table discussions on the GTO. 

To add to this event. The very first GTO ever produced will be on display. This car now belongs to a fellow named Tenny Fairchild. This car is being brought in from California. Scott Tiemann the foremost authority on GTO restoration just finished a restoration on this car last year and he will be personally bringing this car with him.

This is the only GTO that ever came from factory with a 421. Both Russ and Bill were responsible for this project. This car will be reunited for this event with Bill Collins, and Russ Gee for this special celebration. 

This is a once in a lifetime opportunity to see both engineers responsible for the GTO at the same event, and with the car that started it all.

Registering under the Susquehanna Valley GTO club would be greatly appreciated  



Here is an advanced press release coming from GM Carlisle along with the actual car: 

The Pontiac GTO is often credited with being the car that jumpstarted the Muscle Car Era, and the ’64 we now have slated to attend could be argued as literally the individual vehicle to get things in motion. 

This GTO was the car used in the legendary Car and Driver “GTO vs GTO” article in 1964, in which a ’64 Pontiac GTO was to face off against Ferrari’s GTO. What makes this car unique is not only the fact that it was used in this test, but that it was a “cheater” car equipped with a 421 engine – not a normal engine option for the GTO. The 421 and 389 looked incredibly similar and were hard to distinguish from one another, something that Pontiac realized early on. 

In fact, this is the only GTO known to exist that is factory equipped with a 421. Pontiac’s team wanted to make sure the GTO gave a favorable impression in the acceleration comparison against the Ferrari, so this specific car was built to make that test lean a bit more in their favor. Although this is not the first GTO ever produced, it is certainly a very low production number in the lineup of cars and also one with a very unique history. 

This specific car’s performance helped propel it to the legendary status the GTO holds today. The secret engine swap for the Car and Driver test was not confirmed until Pontiac advertising guru Jim Wangers revealed it in his book “Glory Days” in 1998. Hot Rod Magazine even went so far as to name this particular car as the #3 most influential hot rod in history, with first and second place belonging to the “American Graffiti” ’32 Ford and the General Lee Charger. “The Ringer GTO,” as many have called it, is one of the most important cars produced by an American car company and will be featured during the entire weekend at the GM Nationals.

* This car has been meticulously restored by Scott Tiemann of Super Car Specialties. Scott will also be on hand at this event.

The car is being generously provided by Mr. Tenney Fairchild, the GTO’s current owner. Photo courtesy of David Newhardt.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Latest Update on the 2014 ALL GM Nationals 50th Anniversary GTO Celebration taking place June 20-22, 2014 at the Carlisle Fairgrounds in Carlisle Pennsylvania.

Recently added to our list of VIP’s that weekend will be Mr. Tim Dye. Tim is the curator of the Pontiac Museum in Pontiac Illinois. Tim is the historical expert on GTOs. Tim will join: Milt Schornack, Bill Collins, Russ Gee, and Scott Tiemann in a star studded cast of GTO experts who will be conducting seminars and reminiscing the Glory decade of the car that began the Muscle Car craze.

Also, High Performance Pontiac Magazine will have a large tent by building “Y” where some of the most exquisite GTOs known to exist will be on display. GTO invitational requests are soaring.

Too accentuate this once in a lifetime historical GTO Birthday event, a SPECIAL display of the Bandit Run cars and the recreation of Snowman’s rig will be on display as they kick off their 2014 run to Myrtle Beach South Carolina after this event. A special screening of the original movie SMOKEY & THE BANDIT will be presented on Saturday evening at the historical Carlisle Movie Theater. Tickets for this showing are $7.00. Time of the movie TBA.

This event has been years in the making and SVGTO invites all GTO and Pontiac aficionados to come on out and celebrate with us, this very special weekend. All GTOs entered into the showfield will receive a special 50th anniversary GTO memento.

For many this will be the only chance you will be able to meet and greet a few of the Legends in the GTO world, see the very first GTO ever produced, the original Monkeemobile that you seen on TV on the show along with an array of the most pristine GTOs you will ever see at one event.

Listing Susquehanna Valley GTO as your club affiliation would be greatly appreciated. **You don't need to be a member of SVGTO to list us as your club affiliation.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The 50th Anniversary of the GTO Celebration at GM Carlisle Update:

This weekend is shaping up to be one of if not the best All GM Nationals ever. Susquehanna Valley GTO & Carlisle Events have assembled and amassed a star studded lineup of GTO VIPs that will be on hand conducting meet and greets and conducting seminars. 

But the main attractions will be: GTOs of every year on display to mark this very special event. This show is just over a month out and here is what you can expect: 

Seminars by: GTO historian Tim Dye, GTO Forefathers: Russ Gee, & Bill Collins, and the foremost authority on GTO performance: Milt Schornack will be informative and provide you an opportunity to meet & greet these gentleman. Scott Tiemann the foremost authority on GTO restoration will be present with the first GTO ever produced, he just last year completed a complete restoration on it.

Building Y will be completely devoted to the GTO. Every year GTO is slated to be on display with back drops to accentuate this display. There will be a display of GTOs in miniature managed by the GTOAA's Tim Sickle. Building T will also have GTOs on display with other GM cars.

HPP is scheduled to have a large tent with a display of GTOs that were featured in that magazine over the years. How many is unknown they are working on securing them.

Expanded GTO classes will be added to accommodate the expected large presence. Judging will be by pop vote. It is HIGHLY suggested folks pre-register so they do not show up and find they are in an overflow area. The more that pre-register the more room provided per class.

For those who like being professionally judged, they will have an opportunity to be judged by professionals that will critique their cars and offer suggestions on improving them. This class is limited to 50 total of all GM makes and specialized awards will be presented to the winners.

Like autocross? The Cumberland Valley Corvette Club will be running this event conducting time trials that Friday and those who make the cut will participate in shootouts to be held that Sunday. Cash awards will be presented to the winners. There will be a 20.00 donation to enter, the donation will go to their charity. Saturday UMI will be in charge of the track offering ride alongs. This is a first at Carlisle and if enough interest is generated it may become a larger part of this event in the years to come.

When you enter the gate, the plan as of now is: For you to be greeted by the Bandit Run. Over 100 cars mostly Trans-Ams and cop cars used in the making of the movie Smokey & The Bandit along with the recreation of Snowman's Rig will be there to welcome you. There will be merchandise for sale by them as well.

Saturday evening at the historical Carlisle Movie Theater a special screening of Smokey & The Bandit will be presented. This is a family event.

Not to mention the many GTOs in the showfield to feast your eyes on. All those who enter a GTO in the showfield will receive a special memento to celebrate this milestone.
Also, the original Monkeemobile used in the TV series will be on display.

These are some things for folks to expect this year as we celebrate the 50th Birthday of the GTO. To see the very first GTO ever produced reunited with Bill Collins, and Russ Gee the forefathers of the GTO is worth the trip.

If ever there was a GM Carlisle to attend, this would be the year.
Please list Susquehanna Valley GTO as your club affiliation, we'd appreciate your support. You DO NOT need be a member to list us. 

Make sure you stop in at our tent and say HI!

GM Nationals


----------

